# Ever dream about this man?



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Ever Dream This Man?

This website is devoted to a man that several thousand people all over the world claim that they have seen in their dreams since the website was created in January, 2006. I assume he has been appearing in dreams long before then, if this website is real. The dreams people have that involve him are usually good. He often takes the role of a good helper, guide, or lover. The website has testimonials from people who've dreamed of him and also theories about who he is. One of these theories even involves homeboy #1, Carl Jung, stating he is what the archetype of the guide looks like. 


Here is his picture.











To me, he looks like a combination of Martin Scorsese, Phil Collins and Gregory Peck.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, he has been a lover in several of my dreams, I confess. :blushed:

crazy: But seriously, this made me LOL. People are so funny. :tongue


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like somebody you'd find on death row....


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe he is Jesus helping people w. the probs. in their subconscious minds.
You never know.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll probably dream about him now that I've read this thread and looked at his picture, lol.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

He is probably the person I ignore in my dreams so I don't really see him.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> I'll probably dream about him now that I've read this thread and looked at his picture, lol.


I'll probably have a nightmare.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually, I've been dreaming about this one person. He sort of looks like this:










His bone structure, eyes, nose, ears, mouth, facial expressions, and personality vary depending on the night. But he keeps coming back. Sometimes, there's even two or three of him. But they're all different. Sometimes they're even in female form.

I wonder if anybody else has seen this mysterious shape-shifter. But he doesn't change shape in dreams, at least not often. Only between dreams. But he visits my dreams every single night practically.

Just wanted to know if anybody else had the same experience... :sad:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

YIKES. I actually got a chill. No I have never seen this man ever.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

The guy really looks familiar... So creepy!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe it's like the falling dream, and it's a relic from our very early ancestors?


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Something about that guy's face scared the living crap out of me.

That is NOT a guide.

I have never seen a scarier face in my life. I can't even look at it.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanna make love to this man...
My eyes would have to be closed the whole time though. Geez.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hmm. He looks oddly familiar. 
He's scary! Makes me feel vulerable somehow. Like he can see right though me. 
But he's peaceful too. And scary. 
Why does he look so familiar? *


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

He doesn't exactly look unique. I can put his face to many people I've seen, even people I know. So that's probably why people feel that they have seen him before. He has that kind of face.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> He doesn't exactly look unique. I can put his face to many people I've seen, even people I know. So that's probably why people feel that they have seen him before. He has that kind of face.


*Yes, you're right, that's very true. He does have that kind of face. roud:Wierd though.*


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> He has that kind of face.


Like Brian? :tongue:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHAHAH Yes!!!!!


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

hysterical, Marino

Thanks


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

His facial expression is creepy. Reminds me of Ted Bundy.
Other than that, I don't remember most of my dreams, so I wouldn't be able to tell if I've dreamed about him or not. I probably haven't.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

> *RELIGIOUS THEORY
> *According to this theory this man is the image of the Creator, that is to say one of the forms in which God manifests himself today. This is the reason why his indications and the words he utters during the dreams should be decidedly followed by the dreamers.




If this were true, God has a weird sense of humor, manifesting himself into creepy people we'd normally see on death row.:tongue:


----------



## browneyes94 (Oct 16, 2009)

never dreamt of him, dont think i'd ever want to.
his face scares me.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Heeheheh. This is a hoax website, it's just there to mess with people.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

browneyes94 said:


> never dreamt of him, dont think i'd ever want to.
> his face scares me.


You too? That first black and white pic of him gave me the creepies! I'm not sure why xD


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

He's not the face you see when you're dreaming... he's the face you see at the foot of your bed when you wake up.:happy:


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

No, but if I do I'll be sure to eliminate him from the dream world with my super laser.


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

*It's Golem*

Isn't that Golem from the Lord of the Rings? 

If so perhaps the similarities of this guys face would explain why 1000's of people think they remember dreaming about him. No doubt hundreds of millions of people have seen the Lord of the Rings motion pictures.

That's so precious


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

i am know one man who comes in my every dream 

i dont know what he wants 

but i dont want to see him in my dreams


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Of course he looks familiar, the only thing that is atypical about his face is how incredibly typical it is. Not to mention symmetrical. 

Kind of like when you meet someone and ask if you already know them, and they say "Nah, I just have one of those faces."

This 'man' has one of those faces. It's for sure a creepier one, though  No sarah plain and tall!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that I think about. He been in my dreams but never in important rolls. He is usually that guy in the drivethur at McDonalds or something unimportant.....


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Everyone in my dreams are either celebrities, or people I know/have met before/imagined before. Which only makes sense.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

No I have never seen that man in my dreams before, but I bet he will be in my dreams tonight lol. 
He looks like a sketch of a killer that you see on those crimewatch programmes...will all the reconstructive videos.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

its just one of those faces...the kind that are so ordinary, they call up a feeling of recollection, just because you have seen so many like it before.


----------



## mise en abyme (Nov 17, 2009)

Selene said:


> Actually, I've been dreaming about this one person. He sort of looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'd. hurray for mr. sarcasm! :laughing:

my theory is kind of a combination of jung's and the last one on the page, the inaccurate, forced recollection of the dream figure. 

but i also have another theory (picks up a large, elaborate tobacco pipe and starts smoking): the man has very full facial characteristics (large eyes, mouth, eyebrows, etc.), setting him apart from most people nowadays. in fact, he looks like an effigy of a combination of all kinds of hominids. my take on this is that he may be a sort of subconscious semi-archetype that has to do with all that is inherent to us as human beings but is strange because it's so deeply buried in the unconscious mind. i think that people tend to remember the face the most because of this strong and mixed emotion that comes with it.

...and yes, the face is pretty scary. he looks like a creeper.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

HollyGolightly said:


> Looks like somebody you'd find on death row....





Harley said:


> Maybe he is Jesus helping people w. the probs. in their subconscious minds.
> You never know.


 Jesus was on death row...


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

Ooooh, now that face really is scary!!! Gave me chills as well...

He looks a bit like Robson Green, the guy who plays Tony Hill in Wire in the Blood.(Does anybody here know it?)
Tony Hill isn't scary though...:wink::blushed:


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

This guy is the only person I can see in the picture.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Downright ghoulish.

And no, that's not directed at the above picture of President Bush.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Robatix said:


> And no, that's not directed at the picture of President Bush. >__>


Ahh yes it was, we know the truth


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Stars said:


> Ever Dream This Man?
> 
> This website is devoted to a man that several thousand people all over the world claim that they have seen in their dreams...The dreams people have that involve him are usually good. He often takes the role of *a good helper, guide, or lover*. The website has testimonials from people who've dreamed of him and also theories about who he is. One of these theories even involves homeboy #1, Carl Jung, stating he is what the archetype of the guide looks like.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yes a little here and there. Lots of Scorsese. First name that came to mind for me was Curious George, who could be described as a good helper and guide...wouldn't know about the lover part. =/


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Every night. We hold hands and frolic through fields of wild flowers and braid each others hair and giggle like little school girls. I call him Steve.


On a serious note: do his eyebrows frighten anyone else?


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

mutton said:


> Every night. We hold hands and frolic through fields of wild flowers and braid each others hair and giggle like little school girls. I call him Steve.
> 
> 
> On a serious note: do his eyebrows frighten anyone else?


YES they do!!!! If it wasn't for those eyebrows, he'd only seem a bit odd to me...

P.S: Why not braid those eyebrows instead of his hair? They'd be less frightening that way! Ummm, I guess you now have a project for tonight's dream:laughing:
Oh, and does he giggle like a schoolgirl too? Scary... 
Anyway, you should update us from time to time on your progress...:laughing: Seems like a lot of hair to braid...


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

*"There's a cult near you!"*

I agree with wannBgonzo, so ordinary you seem to 'recollect' someone like him. It's humorous to me that this man is such an 'every man,' the most generic looking guy you could think up. And half the 'testimonials' say their dreams don't look _exactly_ like the man, but they know it's him.

The website has a page of photos of the "have you dreamed of this man?" flyers people have posted in different cities. The repetitve nature of the photos seems to lead to the feeling that he's been seen "all over the world!" But it's just flyers people have put up all over the world.

Be aware of delusions. We all dream of people we have never met: cartoon characters, celebrities and people we've seen on the street, as if they are real; our minds are miraculous, but we can be misled very easily.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Funny enough I can never remember faces from dreams.

So I'm thankful I will never see this man in my dreams.:crazy:


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

I think by seeing that first image, I'm definitely going to be seeing him in my dreams... well, quite certainly, my nightmares.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I never had a dream about This Man, but I did dream about That Guy.


----------

